# Aim and shoot



## geonix (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello there

I just stumbled onto this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkDjvOygdGc

Has anyone here experience with this red-dot gun optics mounted on cameras as shown in this otherwise rather uninformative video?


----------

